# My fish fry!!! First time



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey guys after losing my albino fry... I decided i was gonna strip the fry from the lab...

First attempt at it. After a few trys finnal got about 14 our of her mouth!! Im excited.

I just wanted to kno... Do i feed the fry?

I have them in a floater how long do i keep them in there? Because i dont have any other tanks set up










Thanks guys!!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Wait until their yellow yolk sac is gone and they are free-swimming to feed them. it looks like they have a little bit to go still. As for when to release them back, well i would suggest when they out grow the other fishes mouths, or larger so they dont get picked on.

Good luck


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks man.

I guess i would need a bigger floater if there gonna grow a little bit bigger then the other fishes mouth.

Im so excited this is my first batch haha.

are all these gonna live?


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

btw do these need to be in a tumbler?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

No problem! I would think they are all going to live, usually at this age they rarely die. main causes of death are other fish and disease, so as long as its clean and they are safe im sure they will be fine. 

They have pretty much passed the tumbler stage imo. Just make sure there is good water exchange in there. And once they are free swimming and eating they will grow like weeds.


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks very much!

considering this floater is in my 60gal tank. should i increase the water changes from once a week to 2 times a week? to keep the fry in good shape?

you've been great help!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Once a week is fine, your not growing hundreds for retail lol. Just keep things normal and it will all be good. Considering that is why your fish are spawning .

Anytime.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I have mine in a floater in the main tank. once a week WC as normal. I do have a bubbler in one of the floaters, nothing in the other. My floaters are big though....about 18x14x6 inches and 24x8x6 for the other. So I let them get at least an inch before considering letting them go into the main tank...some have escaped before and I let them go....some survived too. Once the yoke sack is gone start them on "first bites" or crushed flake. If the don't eat it the food will filter out of the floater and the rest will eat it.


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks for the great advice guys  im thinking of getting bigger floaters once they start getting bigger in size, i also feel more comfortable letting them go at about 1 inch.

the only flakes i have right now are the V8 veggie flakes... would that sufice? or should i go get something with more meats in it? or as u recommended first bites? i also have brime shrimp. 

thanks again guys!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

They look to be about a week away from eating....maybe a bit less. You can try the flake you have.

The ones I stripped yesterday aren't even this developed....








...should have given them another week. But they will do fine in one of my floaters. they aren't quite free swimming....free flopping is more like it.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> I have mine in a floater in the main tank. once a week WC as normal. I do have a bubbler in one of the floaters, nothing in the other. My floaters are big though....about 18x14x6 inches and 24x8x6 for the other. So I let them get at least an inch before considering letting them go into the main tank...some have escaped before and I let them go....some survived too. Once the yoke sack is gone start them on "first bites" or crushed flake. If the don't eat it the food will filter out of the floater and the rest will eat it.


 Oh my god! Where do you get such big floaters?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

made em.  I wanted a tank inside a tank without more hardware.


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have horible news 

I woke up and one fry was missing. My other fish in the tank kept nibling at the floater all last night and i guess they cought one..

Decided i was gonna put a womans stocking around the floater... Did that..

Left the room and came back and the floater was at the bottom of my tank and all the 13 fry were gone  im so pissed off and angry at the same time.

I managed to find one and put him back in the floater... This sucks


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

Im really upset  i need comforting words


----------



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

i am sorry for your loss.
They were so cute....


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

there will be more, this was only the first spawn. Give em time. I have something like 5 different spawns going right now. No idea anymore how many they have had since the first.


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

How do i promote spawning?

I have brine shrimp, nls, and veggie flakes...

Also i have lotssss of wholes and hiding spots.

Also my red x red male keeps wanting to spawn for the past month but the two females are just not interested... At all


----------

